# lightweight underdrive pulley options for N/A 16v ABA/ABF set-up?



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm piecing together a early 94 ABA 16v using a 9a head and euro ABF parts including the ABF alternator bracket that deletes the tensioner. I also want to delete the AC but still retain the power steering. This is an attemp to remove as much rotational weight and belt drag as possible and underdrive the accessories. Is there any combo of parts that I can use from various models to acheive this goal. I'd also like to delete using the v-belt and just drive all pullies on one serp belt. Is this possible?


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: lightweight underdrive pulley options for N/A 16v ABA/ABF set-up? (vdubxcrew)*

Well, been doing alot more research and been talking to alot of people. Heres what I've come up with. There is no kit available as of yet to delete the v-belt system unless you want to not run power steering. INA engineering is currently working on a pulley system that will run the power steering along with the rest of the pullies on one serp belt system, but has a ways to go yet. So the next option is this: Get a MK3 2.0 underdrive crank pulley off ebay for $48 shipped (or less), get a euro ABF alternator and bracket either from INA or source a used one from Europe (this deletes the tensioner and allows to run without A/C), get a light weight aluminum vr6 waterpump pulley from either INA or GRUVENPARTS (or stock VR6 is fine) and a lightweight alternator pulley. A lager underdriven ALT pulley option may be from a 1.8t/MK4 2.0 underdrive pulley kit. May need to be machined though to fit properly. The larger ALT pulley from the 1.8t kits will hopefully allow to use the belt that comes with the ABF ALT kit. Otherwise a smaller belt will be needed to accomodate the smaller underdriven crank pulley. Also, since the underdrive crank pulley is made for MK3 2.0 instead of the 16v, it will need to be adapted to fit. I forget if it needs to be shaved 5.9mm or spaced that amount. I will clarify later.
Also, just wanted to let everyone know, INA has a light weight aluminum power steering pulley available if looking to switch over to all aluminum pullies. Or you could just delete the power steering and convert your car to using a manual steering rack from a MK2. This option will allow you to run one belt on just 3 pullies: crank, waterpump and alternator. Now that eliminates alot of parasitic powerloss and loses alot of weight off the front end and definitely cleans up the engine bay. Hope this all helps.


----------



## MkIII_Paul (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: lightweight underdrive pulley options for N/A 16v ABA/ABF set-up? (vdubxcrew)*

thanks, this is good info


----------



## 21tuningolf (Dec 29, 2007)

this is great info, thanx for the help


----------

